# 1953 John Deere 70 gas



## jfink (Oct 5, 2011)

Need help.. Rebuilt carb, no blockage in gas tank, but no gas getting to cylinders.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Follow the fuel line from the tank to the carb. Some of the J.D. models in that era had a valve that would close and block fuel flow when the oil pressure dropped to a certain point. The idea was to keep from damaging the engine. It was common also for these valves to go bad and restrict fuel flow even though oil pressure was up.....Good Luck


----------

